# Insurance/ Liability Advice



## snowking2000 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looking for opinions. I do strictly residential driveways with snowblowers and shovels out of the back of my truck in Ontario Canada. I started doing residential contracts this year. Anyways I got a call from an Indian guy today wanting to sign up for a contract. Out of area number, asked me what my business name was and I could hear him typing in the background, then wanted to know about insurance. Being completely honest I don't have insurance other than basic auto insurance on the truck. Got me thinking that he was setting me up to sue me for a slip and fall or some other bull****. I said I would send him the contract still haven't sent it to him and don't plan to. I could just be paranoid about the whole situation but it really got me thinking. Would the contract I have in place be enough in court to keep me from getting sued? I stole the contract off here and edited it for myself. 
Here is part of it: 
1. *Limitation of Liability:* The contractor will exercise reasonable care to avoid damage to pavement, curbs, trees and shrubs. However, the contractor is not responsible for any: A) damage to landscaping caused by the piling of snow. B) Damage to items that are snow-covered or not visible. C) Damage caused by equipment when tree, shrub and sidewalk areas are not reasonably delineated due to snow accumulation. D) Personal injuries resulting from slip and fall accidents.

2. *Indemnification.* The owner shall indemnify, defend and hold harmless the contractor, its owners, employees and subcontractors from and against any and all claims, damages, reasonable attorneys' fees, costs and expenses which the contractor incurs as a result of a claim or claims brought by the owner or any third party, arising out of any wrongdoing, negligence and/or breach of contract by the owner alleged or otherwise, or any Act of God, including but not limited to extraordinary weather conditions, that is related, in any manner whatsoever, to the premises or the owner's involvement with the premises or the services, including but not limited to personal injuries resulting from slip and fall accidents.

Remember, icy or slippery conditions may exist even after work is completed. COMPANY is not responsible however, for any death, injury, loss or damage of or to persons or property by reason of non-performance of our obligations in our agreement. You also agree to waive any right of subrogation against us by reason of same.

I also have on there I don't do salting/sanding and icy slippery conditions can and will occur.

Opinions please. Never got a bad feeling about anyone until today. I'm no frigging lawyer I just wanna do my driveways and make $$$. I'm considering going to a local lawyer here to get their opinion on how to protect myself.


----------



## snowking2000 (Aug 24, 2015)

Before anyone calls me out for being a lowballer under the table type. I do have a registered business and pay taxes on everything. I just don't have insurance yet. It's something I need to look into but the potential costs scare me. Anyone know of some decent providers in Ontario? Should I go with a broker? I'm fairly new at this. I just don't see how I could be liable. Whether I show up and service my driveways or not they are going to be slippery and someone very well could slip and fall.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Short answer, NO. Get insurance


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

snowking2000 said:


> I just don't have insurance yet. It's something I need to look into but the potential costs scare me.


Getting sued and loosing everything should scare you more. I'm not trying to sound like a prick here, but snow removal is more of a "when someone gets hurt" business, not "if someone gets hurt"

Had my first slip and fall last year on a sidewalk. Nothing came about after my insurance got involved.


----------



## snowking2000 (Aug 24, 2015)

JMHConstruction said:


> Getting sued and loosing everything should scare you more. I'm not trying to sound like a prick here, but snow removal is more of a "when someone gets hurt" business, not "if someone gets hurt"
> 
> Had my first slip and fall last year on a sidewalk. Nothing came about after my insurance got involved.


Not a prick at all I appreciate the reply. I guess im going to have to suck it up and get insurance. Do you think it would be more reasonable given that I just use snowblowers vs plow? If it costs way too much I may have to give up on snow although the phone is currently ringing off the hook. Any idea what cost could look like?


----------



## snowking2000 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm somewhat apprehensive to talk to an insurance agent because I have already been doing this for a little bit without insurance. Should this be a concern or no? My thinking is that they will be reluctant to insure me when I tell them that I have already been doing a bit of snow removal without it. I wanted to see if I could actually find some customers first.


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

snowking2000 said:


> I'm somewhat apprehensive to talk to an insurance agent because I have already been doing this for a little bit without insurance. Should this be a concern or no? My thinking is that they will be reluctant to insure me when I tell them that I have already been doing a bit of snow removal without it. I wanted to see if I could actually find some customers first.


They don't need to know that you've done a few driveways. I doubt they'll ask. Just get a policy signed and don't sweat it anymore. Call the Indian guy back and give him a ridiculous quote for ****s n gigs lol


----------



## snowking2000 (Aug 24, 2015)

08chevy2500duramax said:


> They don't need to know that you've done a few driveways. I doubt they'll ask. Just get a policy signed and don't sweat it anymore. Call the Indian guy back and give him a ridiculous quote for ****s n gigs lol


I think I'm just paranoid honestly. But when the first thing he asks is about insurance it makes you wonder.


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

snowking2000 said:


> I think I'm just paranoid honestly. But when the first thing he asks is about insurance it makes you wonder.


Yeah for sure, even if it's a residential. Who knows, maybe yes got a few high end cars in the drive at most times. And Also, he could've been at work sending an email or anything at that. But i get yah and it'd get me on edge. You can find a pokicy for residential for cheap through a broker. Salt your walkways. Your good to go


----------



## snowking2000 (Aug 24, 2015)

08chevy2500duramax said:


> Yeah for sure, even if it's a residential. Who knows, maybe yes got a few high end cars in the drive at most times. And Also, he could've been at work sending an email or anything at that. But i get yah and it'd get me on edge. You can find a pokicy for residential for cheap through a broker. Salt your walkways. Your good to go


Salt the walkways? Everything I have read says not to. To try and avoid more liability.


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

snowking2000 said:


> Salt the walkways? Everything I have read says not to. To try and avoid more liability.


It all depends. Do you have an agreement signed?


----------



## 08chevy2500duramax (Oct 6, 2016)

Sorry I forgot you posted that above, as long as it's thorough your ok.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I would try to upsell the salt, but most residential don't want to pay the extra when they usually just drive over it.

The insurance company might ask how long you've been in business, but for all they know you could just be shopping around for a new provider. Don't worry about that part.

Most of my customers (snow and building side) ask me about my insurance, or at least ask if I have it. This usually isn't because they plan on sueing you, but want to know if you break something, that you'll be able to replace it.

Insurance varies greatly from location to location. I have no idea what you will get quotes for. What I get charges here could double just one state away.

Just call around. If your have a full route, and are charging accordingly, you shouldn't have to worry. With your new customers, just add the insurance costs into your overhead and charge what you need to in order to make a profit.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

You need a General Liability Insurance for when 18 MONTHS later, you get the letter in the mail about joe blow slipped on a property you serviced at the time. Your GL covers your lawyer fees. Bogus lawsuits will cost you money if you don't have insurance.... AND READ the EXCLUSIONS!


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Snowking, don't feel funny about not having prior insurance. I deal with folks all the time that have no prior insurance. I'm sure most insurance agents/brokers will tell you the same thing. Pick up a good snow removal GL and commercial auto policy from a good sized independent insurance agent in your area. Tell him/her the truth and let them work for you. Most of us do not charge for our time or price quotes. I'd offer to help but I don't work in Canada. 
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Nickdalman (28 d ago)

Did you end up getting insurance and how much did it cost?


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Nickdalman said:


> Did you end up getting insurance and how much did it cost?


Welcome to PlowSite! In case you did not notice, this thread is five years old and it looks like the OP has not been here for two years, so you might not get a response. Feel free to create a new thread if you'd like.


----------

